# Long-stay Schengen Visa for Greece - Process?



## Kristin (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm from the US and hoping to move to Greece in a couple of months, with my Greek fiancee. We are hoping to stay in Greece together for 9 months - a year before getting married. From doing some exploring, it sounds like I have two options:

1) Applying for a long-stay Schengen visa and (once I arrive in Greece) applying for a permanent residency permit. This option sounds somewhat difficult -- I apparently need to submit a clear FBI background check, proof of 24,000 euros worth of liquid assets, medical check, etc. 

2) Go without a visa (which is allowed for US citizens) and then apply for a six-month extension once I get there. (It sounds like Greece might only give the extension under special circumstances, like if you are in the hospital).

Has anyone tried either of these methods successfully? Any advice? If I go for the first option, is it okay to have 24,000 euros in a bank account, or does it have to be coming in through a steady income?

Any advice would be much appreciated. My fiancee says not to worry about it and that it won't be a hassle, but all of the exploring I've done on my own suggests otherwise!

Kristin


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

First of all, there is no such thing as a "long-stay Schengen" visa. A Schengen visa is the three month tourist visa, or in your case the rough equivalent to the US VWP (visa waiver program) scheme where you are allowed 3 months in the Schengen area without having to apply for a visa.

Your research is correct. Don't listen to your fiancé's assurances. (Not to "diss" him, but you'll find most people know little or nothing about the immigration laws of their own country and just assume they can get a friend or spouse in with no difficulty. Been there, done that - have the scars...)

What you should do is to contact the consulate of Greece in the US and find out what sort of "fiancé" visa they have and how to apply for it. The other option is to apply for a long-stay visa for Greece (which allows you to visit other countries in the Schengen area while you're resident in Greece) - but very often, they will require that you have a job lined up with an employer to sponsor your application.

Ultimately you're probably going to have to do the FBI check - and at least if you do it while in the US, you can probably get the local police department to do the fingerprints for you, maybe even for free. If you have to get the fingerprints done at the US Embassy in Greece, it'll cost you (was 35€ at the Paris consulate a few years ago). 

I've been in the situation of being illegal in a European country - after marrying one of the locals! It's not fun, though it's not that difficult to get away with. I had the advantage that I was following bad advice from the consulate, and had no intention of breaking the law. If you just go to Greece and overstay your visa, you won't have that advantage.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jadey (May 24, 2013)

*greece visa*

hi..guys i just want to ask..how to apply and what are the requirements for applying greece visa..i have a boyfriend in greece and our plan is me staying there in greece for good..but the only thing that concerns me is im a gay..so please help what are the best options i can do..thank you..


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Kristin, go to Greece, you will get your visa, or an extension, your fiancee is correct, if you need to apply for your documents do so closest to where your fiance's family lives, when it comes to marriage and love NO Greek official will get in your way especially if you are willing to become a Greek Orthodox in order to have a religious ceremony. Your fiancee is your best ally and asset in Greece asking questions in the US of what may happen when you are in Greece will always get you the worst case scenario answer. Greece is a very flexible country, and that is why I LOVE this country.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Kristin I noticed my advice came too late for you, perhaps you can relate your experience to the rest of us.


----------

